# A2Z QCTP on 6" v36 atlas



## madmodifier (Feb 1, 2014)

I purchased the A2Z QCTP from little machine shop for my v36 atlas. From the instructions I need to make a t-nut. It also seems like I need to make a spacer for the tool post so that the tool holders will be in the middle of the adjustment. Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2014)

Madmodifier,

FYI, an Atlas V36 is a 10" (10x18), not a 6".  

What LMS model number did you buy?

Robert D.


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 2, 2014)

Dang. http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=3514


----------



## littlejack (Feb 2, 2014)

OOPS.
  Maybe they will take it back and you can swap it for one for a 10".
  Jack


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 2, 2014)

Yep.  Except for the center drills and the chuck but not the chuck arbor, that "ain't gonna work".  You'd better call them tomorrow and see what you can work out.

Personally, I would pay the additional money and buy the steel toolpost AXA instead of the aluminum one.  It'll still be around for your heirs to worry about. ) 

Also, if you don't already know, you need to buy several extra 101 and probably one or two extra 102 tool holders.  If you have only one turning and facing holder, the only advantage of the QC over the 4-way turret is the height adjust.  Otherwise, if for example you are doing a job that requires both turning and facing, you will have to change and maybe re-center the cutter every time that you switch between the two phases.  The 101 holds turning and facing cutters.  The 102 holds those plus round (and square or octagonal) boring bars.  Fortunately, they are relatively cheap.

Robert D.


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 2, 2014)

I will call Monday. I can then order this guy http://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=2280&category=-419988835. I really don't even need anything but the insert holders and tool post anyways. Thanks for correcting my ignorance. It is really funny too as I went back and looked at the atlas lathe book it has 10" staring me in the face.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 3, 2014)

Yes, that one will work fine.

Robert D.


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to daveyscrap I am up and running!


----------



## daveyscrap (Feb 9, 2014)

Great to see it on the lathe. How is it working ?


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 9, 2014)

Excellent I would say. Made one of the parts I needed tonight.


----------



## daveyscrap (Feb 10, 2014)

Looks good. Now you got the bug you will have a mill in no time . Are you building the rest of installer or are you using cam bearing installer with you're new part ?


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 10, 2014)

At this point I am going to pull it in to place with a piece of all thread.


----------



## schor (Feb 10, 2014)

Did you mill out a part of your compound so the holder can spin? I had to do that on mine.


----------



## madmodifier (Feb 10, 2014)

Yep milled it out so that I can rotate the tool post all the way around.


----------



## daveyscrap (Feb 10, 2014)

Just seeing that qctp  on Sunday got me thinking I need one. So I just ordered one hope it gets here  fast


----------

